# Police Officer Julius Moore



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Julius Moore 
*St. Louis Police Department
Missouri*
End of Watch: Thursday, October 15, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 23
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year, 10 months
*Badge Number:* 937
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, October 6, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Julius Moore succumbed to injuries sustained in an automobile accident nine days earlier.

He was responding to backup other officers attempting to catch a burglary suspect when a tractor-trailer collided with his patrol car at the intersection of South Broadway and Arsenal Street. Officer Moore was transported to St. Louis University Hospital, where he remained until succumbing to his injuries.

Officer Moore had served with the St. Louis Police Department for two years. He is survived by his wife, three young children, parents, and sister.
Agency Contact Information
St. Louis Police Department
1200 Clark Avenue
St. Louis, MO 63103

Phone: (314) 444-0100

_*Please contact the St. Louis Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Unit23 (Jan 18, 2007)

RIP, to young for a life to be lost.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP Officer Moore


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Too Young. Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Year in and year out the number one killer is gunfire.
Following a close second, is cruiser accidents.

Put those blue lights and sirens on, but drive like nobody is going to get out of your way.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

RIP Officer Moore


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer Moore


----------



## rascal (Dec 26, 2002)

RIP Officer Moore and God Bless his family.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Moore.


----------

